# Apache undTomcat



## Dat_T (7. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


hat hier einer ne Ahnung wo ich ne kompilierte mod_webapp.so (mit -DEAPI kompiliert) herbekomme ??


Habe folgendes Problem beim Start des Apaches:

Starting httpd: [warn] Loaded DSO lib/apache/mod_webapp.so uses plain Apache 1.3 API, this module might crash under EAPI! (please recompile it with -DEAPI)

Irgend jemand ne Idee, das zu lösen, ohne das ich neu kompilieren muss??


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## vop (5. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ist das nur eine Warnung, die Du ignorieren kannst.

Zumindest galt das stets bei den von mir mit Kylix kompilierten so's.
Da erhielt ich auch immer diese Meldung.

vop


----------



## vop (5. Juli 2004)

Na, mal wieder nicht aufs Datum geschaut......


vop


----------

